# موسوعه المعدات المستخدمه بالمواقع الهندسيه(متجدد )



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*كتبت هذا الموضوع خالصا لوجه الله تعالى و لكي تعم الفائدة على جميع الأعضاء*

*الموضوع يتكلم عن أغلب المعدات التي تستخدم في المواقع الهندسية و الإنشائية نبدأ بالمعدات الثقيلة :-*
*مضخات الخرسانة :-*

*هناك نوعان من مضخات الخرسانة :-*
 * مضخات متحركة و مضخات ثابتة*
 * المضخات المتحركة :-*
 * تتنوع المضخات المتحركة على حسب نوعها و على حسب طول ذراعها و على حسب طريقة فرد ذراعها*

 * أشهر أنواع المضخات : مضخات البوتز ماستر PUTZMEISTER و الشيفنج Schwing والسيفا Cifa *
 * و يختلف طول ذراع المضخات عن بعضها فمنها ما يبلغ طول ذراعها17 , 20 , 24 , 30 , 32 , 35 , 36 , 42 , 45 , 46 , 50 , 52 ,60 , 62 متر طولي.*
 * و تتفاوت الأطوال بسبب نهايات الأذرعة حيث أن نه في نهايه الذراع يتم تركيب خرطوم ذو نهايتين و يتفاوت طول الخرطوم من 4 إلى 6 متر طولي.*
 * و تختلف أيضا طريقة فرد أذرعة المضخات حيث أن على إختلاف أطوال الأذرعة يختلف عدد الأذرعة في كل مضخة فمثلا مضخة طول ذراعها 36 م تتكون 4 أذرعة و مضخة طول ذراعها 52 م تتكون من 5 أذرعه*
 * فتختلف طريقة فرد الأذرعة فهناك أذرعة يتم فردها من الخارج إلى الداخل:*
 *




*
 * وهناك نوع يسمى الزيج زاج :*
*



*
* بعض صور المضخات بمختلف أطوالها : *
 *



*
 *



*
 *



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 640*480.



*

 *



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 960*720.



*
 * بالنسبة للمضخات الثابتة :*
 * فتختلف أنواعها بحسب قدرتها على ضخ الخرسانة في تستخدم في صب الخرسانات في الأباكن البعيدة سواء بعيدة علوا أو طويله مدى, كالإرتفاعات في الأبراج السكنية:*
 *



*
 * أو البعيدة مثل آبار البترول البحرية:*
 *



*
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الترانس ميكسر*

*السيارات الخلاطة Trans Mixer
هي السيارات المجهزة لنقل الخرسانة من مصنع الخرسانة الجاهزة إلى موقع الصب و تتراوح سعاتها
من 5م3 إلى 14 م3 :*




​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*هزاز الخرسانة*

*هزاز الخرسانة :-
للمحافظة على جودة الخرسانة أثناء الصب و بعد الصب يجب إستخدام هزاز الخرسانة لعدم تجمع الخرسانة في منطقة معينة من العمود الخرساني أو الكمر أو السقف بسبب التسليح فيجب إستخدام الهزاز لهز الخرسانة أثناء الصب لعدم حدوث المشاكل :
**












إحدى مشاكل عدم إستخدام الهزاز :



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 640*480.



*


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*اللودر*

له إستخدامات عديدة و مهمة فهو ينقل المواد داخل الموقع و يرفعها فوق بعضها :








تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 640*480.




*أضخم لودر في العالم *




*و هناك أنواع من اللوادر تكون مجهزة بحفار خلف كابينة السائق و يكون لها وظيفتين الحفر و الردم :*







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 927*366.




وله و ظائف أخرى طبعا و لكن في بعض البلدان العربية فقط و هي ( نقل العمال ) و لكن ينتج عنها أخطار كثيرة للأسف :



​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*يد و رجل الموقع*

*البراويطة

*



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 800*600.






*و طبعا إستخداماتها غير محدودة يعني ممكن يوصل إستخدامها إلى الآتي :*
​



​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الكلارك ( الفورك ليفت )*

*الكلارك ( الفورك ليفت )*
*هناك أنواع كثيرة من الكلاركات التي تساعد أيضا في أعمال الموقع مثل تنزيل المواسير أو شكائر الأسمنت من على السيارات بدلا من إستخدام العمال في التنزيل :*








​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الحفار*

*الحفار*​*يستخدم في حفر خطوط الصرف أو خطوط المياة أو الخزانات الأرضية
*









و ده أضخم حفار في العالم:



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 800*600.






*و هناك جهاز يتم تركيبة في الحفار ليصبح دقاق ( جاك هامر ) و يستخدم في تكسير الخرسانات و الأرضيات الصعبة :



*


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الونش :
*
*يستخدم في رفع الأحمال و الأثقال من على الأرض إلى الأماكن المرتفعة مثل الأبراج العالية أو يستخدم في تركيب المنشأت المعدنية مثل الجمالونات و الصوامع و سايلوات الأسمنت :
*














​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الخلاطة اليدوية ( النحلة )*

*الخلاطة اليدوية ( النحلة )*
تستخدم في المشاريع الصغيرة أو في صبات الأماكن الضيقة التي تكون بين المنازل أو الشوارع الضيقة :













​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الأجهزة المساحية*

*الأجهزة المساحية*
من أهم الأشياء الواجب توافرها في أي موقع إنشائي 
تختلف أنواع الأجهزة المساحية على حسب متطلبات الموقع فكل موقع يحتاج نوع معين من الأجهزة
فهناك موقع لإنشاء خطوط المياة أو خطوط الصرف الصحي فلا يحتاج في موقعة أكثر من الميزان القامة 
و هناك مواقع تكون الأرض بها غير مستوية و مساحتها كبيرة فتكتاج جهاز التيديوليت لعمل ميزانية شبكية للموقع و تحديد كميات الحفر و الردم 
و هناك مواقع تكوت على أرض مرتفعة عن غيرها فتحتاج جهاز التوتل إستيشن لمعرفة مناسيب الأرض عن بقية الأراضي اللتي حولها :








تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 1500*1050.











تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 675*606.







​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*اللافتات الإرشادية*

*اللافتات الإرشادية*
*تعتبر هذه اللافتات أهم شيئ في المواقع الإنشائية حيث أن كل فرد و كل عامل في الموقع يحتاج إلى تذكير بوسائل الأمان و الحماية 
و تختلف اللافتات الإرشادية و التحذيرية من موقع لآخر على حسب مجال عمل الموقع فهناك مواقع تؤكد على عدم التدخين داخل الموقع لإستخدام الغازات القابلة للإشتعال في أعمالها و مواقع أخرى تؤكد على إرتداء خوذة الرأس لأنها تعمل في نقل بضائع بالأوناش إلى أماكن عالية ...... و هكذا*











تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 964*638.











​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الجليدر*

*الجليدر
*
*تستخدم هذه المعدة في تسوية الأرض و جعلها على منسوب واحد تقريبا و يستخدم في تسوية الطرق و تمهيدها و تسوية تربة الأساسات اللتي تكون تحت الطرق و تستخدم في كسح و إزاحة الركام سواء الركام الترابي أو الجليدي من على الطرق الأسفلتية :*



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 709*474.







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 709*529.



​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*دكاك التربة*

*دكاك التربة*
*من المعدات الواجب توافرها لكل موقع إنشائي جديد حيث يستخدم في دك الأرضيات الترابية الجديدة للغرف و الأرضيات التحتية للمباني و كلما زاد و زن الدكاك كان أداه أفضل و تختلف الدكاكاك عن بعضها فمنها اليدوي و منها معدات ثقيلة :*








تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 640*480.



​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*البلدوزر*

البلدوزر
يعتبر من المعدات نادرة الوجود في المواقع الهندسية لقلة إستخدامة أو لأسباب إستخدامة حيث أن وظيفة هذه المعده هي قص و إقتطاع جزء من الجبال سواء كانت جبال رملية أو زلطية أو جبال دولومايت أو غيرها وطبعا لإرتفاع تكلفة إستخدامة :








تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 800*600.







تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 1024*768.






​


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*سيارات الخدمة*

سيارة الخدمات هي من الأشياء الواجب توافرها في مواقع العمل حيث أنها تخدم على الموقع بالكامل من حيث نقل العمال و نقل البضائع و شراء البضائع من خارج الموقع و طبعا شراء الغذاااااااء




وهناك أنواع مختلفة من سيارات الخدمات حيث الأغلب و الأفضل أن تكون سيارة ربع نقل ذات الغمرة الواحدة ( كابينة واحدة ) أو ذات الغمرتين ( دوبل كابينة ) :



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 1600*1200.


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*السقالات*

*السقالات *
هي نوعان منها الخشبية و منها المعدنية
و يعتبر إستخدام الشدات في المواقع يكون متأخر حيث أنها تستخدم في عمليات الترميم و في عمليات دهان الوجهات الخارجية أو التركيبات الخارجية للمباني :
















و هناك نوع من الشدات و يكون إستخدامها قليل جدا و هي الشدات المنزلقة و تستخدم في صب الصوامع الخرسانية لتخزين الغلة أوتخزين الأسمنت :



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 769*577.


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*الأدوات الكهربائية اليدوية*

الأدوات الكهربائية اليدوية
من هذه الأدوات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
*الشنيور *
ومن وظائفة عمل الثقوب في الحوائط و ألواح الصاج و الخشب 



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 700*482.









*بعض أنواع رؤوس الشنيور *



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 800*1104.





*الساروخ *
و من وظائفة جلي الأسطح المعدنية أو قطع الألواح المعدنية أو الخشبية


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 يناير 2010)

*ماكينات اللحام*

*ماكينات اللحام
تعتبر من ضروريات الأشياء الواجب توافرها في المواقع الهندسية خصوصا التي تعتمد على شغل الحديد مثل الجمالونات و الصوامع و غيرها
و تتعدد أنواع ماكينات اللحام على حسب وظيفتها فمنها ما يستخدم في لحام الحديد و منها ما يستخدم في لحام الصلب و منها ما يستخدم في لحام النحاس و منها ما يستخدم في لحام السبائك المعدنية و منها ما يستخدم في لحام القصدير 

*



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل. أبعاد الصورة الاصلي هو 930*768.













اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الصورة كاملة.












​


----------



## شريف مصطفى إبراهيم (20 يناير 2010)

سلمت يداك أخي الفاضل MaMq

مجهود مميز ومشكور

اسمح لي أن أضيف أحد المعدات المفيدة جداً في الموقع وهو

بوب كات Bob cat
















وتتميز هذه المعدة بصغر الحجم والفعالية والمرونة في المناورة

وشكراً على الموضوع

والله الموفق


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 يناير 2010)

تم التثبيت فى هذا الموضوع

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 يناير 2010)

*معدات الحفر الدائرية*

معدات الحفر الدائرية 

وهي عبارة عن حفار يتم تركيب جهاز له مثل الجاك همر ( الدقاق ) ليحفر خطوط مستقيمه متساوية و في الأراضي الصخرية و الأنفاق و غيرها


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 يناير 2010)

*معدات حفر الخوازيق*

*معدات حفر الخوازيق 
تستخدم في حفر أعمدة كباري الطرق و كباري القطارات و في عمل أساسات العمارات السكنية التي يتم إنشاءها على أراضي طينية أو أراضي يوجد تحتها مياة جوفية حتي تساعدها على الثبات في وضعها فترة طويلة من الزمن بدون حدوث أي خلل في المباني :-
*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 يناير 2010)

*إعاده رفع الملف*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
* تم بحمد الله عمل الموسوعة في ملف بصيغة PDF مرفقة مع هذه المشاركة*​ 

معدات_الموقع.pdf - 5.7 Mb​ 


​


----------



## م.محمد عمران (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرًا وإن شاء الله تكتمل الموسوعة فتشمل من الإبرة إلى الصاروخ. ممكن إضافة أدوات النجار كالمطرقة والعتلة والحداد كالملاوينة مثلًا وتكون موسوعة شاملة وهي هامة للمبتدئين. بالتوفيق.


----------



## [email protected]™ (2 فبراير 2010)

م.محمد عمران قال:


> جزاك الله خيرًا وإن شاء الله تكتمل الموسوعة فتشمل من الإبرة إلى الصاروخ. ممكن إضافة أدوات النجار كالمطرقة والعتلة والحداد كالملاوينة مثلًا وتكون موسوعة شاملة وهي هامة للمبتدئين. بالتوفيق.


*جزانا الله و إياكم أخي الكريم 
و جاري تجميع هذه الأدوات و إضافتها
*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (12 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من عمل الجزء الثاني من موسوعة المعدات المستخدمه في المواقع بصيغه PDF في ثلاثة ملفات
و تم رفعهم على الموقع في هذه المشاركه
لا تنسونا من الدعاء












​


----------



## salman alwan (26 مارس 2010)

جهد متميز وكبيروارجو اضافة معدات حفر وتبطين القنوات المائية وخاصة ماكنة التبطين بالخرسانة والف شكر لكم


----------



## [email protected]™ (27 مارس 2010)

salman alwan قال:


> جهد متميز وكبيروارجو اضافة معدات حفر وتبطين القنوات المائية وخاصة ماكنة التبطين بالخرسانة والف شكر لكم


جزاك الله خير أي و بارك الله فيك و جاري عمل الجزء الثالث و إضافه معدات التبطين


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 أبريل 2010)

*وسائل الأمن و الأمان*

كل موقع إنشائي به من المخاطر و إحتمالات حدوث الحوادث ما يجعل العامل يأخذ بأسباب السلامة في حاله حدوثها لا قدر الله 
و من هذه الوسائل :-
الخوذة 






وهي من ضمن وسائل حماية الرأس من سقوط أي مخلفات أو طوب على الرأس لا قدر الله

الحذاء السيفتي ( أكرمكم الله )












وهو من ضمن و سائل حماية القدم في حاله سقوط أي شيئ عليها أو حاله المشي على مسامير و عدم الإنزلاق في حاله المشي على بقعة ماء أو زيت

القفازات 







و هي من ضمن وسائل حماية اليدين في حاله الإمساك بالخشب أو الحديد أو التعامل مع الأشياء المغطاه بالشحوم أو بالزيوت

نظارات العين 






و تعتبر من أهم الوسائل التي يجب إرتدائها في المواقع الإنشائية نظرا لكثرة الأتربة و الحصو التي يمكن ( لا قدر الله ) أن تصيب العين 

سماعات الأذن







و هي من الوسائل المهمه خصوصا في حاله تواجد معدات كبيرة التي تصدر أصوات عالية مما يضر بالأذن.

طبعا " لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا " و لكن يجب علينا الأخذ بالأسباب

حفظنا الله و إياكم من كل مكروه
​


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (22 أبريل 2010)

الله يكرمك يا رب عالصور دى


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 أبريل 2010)

eng.mo3taz قال:


> الله يكرمك يا رب عالصور دى


جزاك الله خير أخي و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## midoo_m86 (22 مايو 2010)

رائع جدا جداجداجا..........ا


----------



## engmze (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كبيرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 مايو 2010)

midoo_m86 قال:


> رائع جدا جداجداجا..........ا





engmze قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كبيرا وربنا يوفقك


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم 
نورتم الموضوع
​


----------



## م الجراني (23 مايو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يبارك فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 مايو 2010)

م الجراني قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يبارك فيك


جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (23 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااائع


----------



## أبو العز عادل (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 مايو 2010)

محمد سالم رمضان قال:


> رااااااااااائع





أبو العز عادل قال:


> جزاك الله خير


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## م الجراني (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جداً


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 مايو 2010)

م الجراني قال:


> مشكوريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين جداً


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## firasmohammed (29 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((وما كنت ابا احد من رجالهم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين))صدق الله العظيم 
((افلا يتدبرون القران ام على قلوب اقفالها))صدق الله العظيم
بارك الله بكم وجزاك خيرا الجزاء


----------



## galal980 (29 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
موسوعة مصورة لمعدات الموقع مفيدة لمهندسي التنفيذ جدا


----------



## علي سعيد البادن (29 مايو 2010)

أخي جزاكم الله خيراَ
لكن لكي تكون الإستفادة أفضل لماذا لا تضع الصور والموضوع في ملف إلكتروني(pdf) متكامل يسهل تخزينه والإستفادة منه عند الضرورة.


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2010)

firasmohammed قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ((وما كنت ابا احد من رجالهم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين))صدق الله العظيم
> ((افلا يتدبرون القران ام على قلوب اقفالها))صدق الله العظيم
> بارك الله بكم وجزاك خيرا الجزاء


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


galal980 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> موسوعة مصورة لمعدات الموقع مفيدة لمهندسي التنفيذ جدا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​ 


علي سعيد البادن قال:


> أخي جزاكم الله خيراَ
> لكن لكي تكون الإستفادة أفضل لماذا لا تضع الصور والموضوع في ملف إلكتروني(pdf) متكامل يسهل تخزينه والإستفادة منه عند الضرورة.



جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم

و أنا بالفعل وضعت الموسوعة في ملفات pdf سوف تجدها على الروابط التالية
​
*














​​​*


----------



## مهند الجنابي (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (5 يونيو 2010)

مهند الجنابي قال:


> بارك الله فيك


جزاك الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (14 يونيو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## hemaxplode (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## [email protected]™ (14 يونيو 2010)

hemaxplode قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## قمر الزمان* (14 يونيو 2010)

×××××××××××××××××

مشاركة محذوفة لابتعادها عن صلب الموضوع.. المشرف

المشرف: مرحباً بك أخي الكريم، وبمشاركاتك...... يمكنك الاعتراض على أي مشاركة أو أي توقيع، وذلك بالتبليغ عن مشاركة سيئة، أو من خلال وضع موضوع جديد في قسم الشكاوي والاقتراحات، أو بمراسلة العضو نفسه على الخاص.... أما هذا القسم، فهو مخصص للنقاشات الهندسية ليس إلا، ولا نريد الخروج عن هذا الإطار.. 

تحياتي..... المشرف


----------



## [email protected]™ (15 يونيو 2010)

قمر الزمان* قال:


> ×××××××××××××××××
> 
> مشاركة محذوفة لابتعادها عن صلب الموضوع.. المشرف
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا لك مشرفنا أبو الحلول على المحافظة على جوهر الموضوع 
جزاك الله خير
​


----------



## jirar (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله بكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## [email protected]™ (15 يونيو 2010)

jirar قال:


> بارك الله بكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم و رزقكم الجنة
​


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## محمد هاشم المصلاوي (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل جدا .بارك الله فيك


----------



## الحمزي 22 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد هاشم المصلاوي قال:


> جميل جدا .بارك الله فيك





الحمزي 22 قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم نورتم الموضوع
​


----------



## ثرى ايه (20 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ثرى ايه قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزاك الله خيرا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## محمد مشة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور والله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد مشة قال:


> مشكور والله وجزاك الله خيرا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## عبد الله 212 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

عبد الله 212 قال:


> موضوع مميز بارك الله فيك



جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله موضوع رائد جزاك الله خيرا بس لو امكن كتابه موديلات اوالتنوية لموديلات هذه المعدات


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

أمنمحتب الصغير قال:


> ماشاء الله لا قوة الا بالله موضوع رائد جزاك الله خيرا بس لو امكن كتابه موديلات اوالتنوية لموديلات هذه المعدات



جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم


بالنسبة للموديلات بصراحة لا أستطيع أن أفيدك فكلها موديلات مختلفة و يمكنك البحث عن الموديل الذي سوف يناسب عملك و إستخدامه
​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على التوضيح و المعدات الموقعية


----------



## [email protected]™ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> شكرا على التوضيح و المعدات الموقعية



جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم ​


----------



## maae (1 يناير 2011)

*جهد رائع مشكور*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل 
وبارك الله في جهودك ونفعنا واياك بما تقدم

تقبل تحياتى اخوك
م. مــــائي​


----------



## majdiotoom (1 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## [email protected]™ (1 يناير 2011)

maae قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الفاضل
> وبارك الله في جهودك ونفعنا واياك بما تقدم
> 
> ...





majdiotoom قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا



*جزاكم الله خير إخواني و بارك الله فيكم *​


----------



## D r e a m (19 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده 

الواحد كل شويه بيكتشف روائع في القسم بلا اي مبالغه 
​


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (20 مايو 2011)

جهد رائع
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## [email protected]™ (30 مايو 2011)

d r e a m قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده
> 
> الواحد كل شويه بيكتشف روائع في القسم بلا اي مبالغه
> ​





مهندس من الشمال قال:


> جهد رائع
> مشكوووووووووووووووووور



جزاكم الله خير يا إخواني و بارك الله فيكم 
​


----------



## ايهابووو (6 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل وجبار ولكن ماذا عن آليات الحفر تحت الارض هل تحدثنا عنها لو سمحت


----------



## Abu Laith (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك..............


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 أغسطس 2011)

ايهابووو قال:


> موضوع جميل وجبار ولكن ماذا عن آليات الحفر تحت الارض هل تحدثنا عنها لو سمحت





abu laith قال:


> مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااا وبارك الله فيك..............



جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم و كل عام و أنتم بخير 
​


----------



## محمودشمس (7 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,, مشكور باشمهندس*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (8 أغسطس 2011)

محمودشمس قال:


> *جزاك الله خيراً ,,,,,,,,, مشكور باشمهندس*​



جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم 
و كل عام و أنت بخير
​


----------



## جاري الهوامل (8 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ الكريم 
رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بالف خير
شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول ولكن كان ممكن ان تكون الفائدة اعظم لو انك اوردت الانتاجية لكل معده حيث انه من المهم جدا معرفتها عند اجراء التخمينات للوقت والمال مع التقدير


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خييييرا موضوع شيق جدا


----------



## مهندس مينا (18 أغسطس 2011)

*:28:**:28:**:28:**جزاك الله كل خير**:28:**:28:**:28:
**:28:**:28:**:28:**:28:**:28:**:28:**:28:**:28:*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (18 أغسطس 2011)

*أدوات النجار*

*أدوات النجار تعتبر أدوات النجار من أساسيات المعدات التي تستخدم في الموقع *
* فعلى سبيل المثال :*

* المطرقة :*

*

*

*

*

*المنشار :-*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*المثقاب اليدوي :-*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*المفكات :-*

*

*

*

*

*الفأرة :- *

*

*

*

*

*الشريط :-*

*

*

*

*

*المسطرة المطوية :-*

*

*

*ميزان الماء :-*

*

*

*حزام ( حقيبة ) النجار :-*

*

*

​


----------



## pinar (4 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ............


----------



## اسامة السقاف (4 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## [email protected]™ (19 سبتمبر 2011)

pinar قال:


> شكرا ............





اسامة السقاف قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaanks




*جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم 
*​


----------



## كيرو عبده (19 سبتمبر 2011)

دمتم و موضوع رائع


----------



## كيرو عبده (21 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## [email protected]™ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

كيرو عبده قال:


> دمتم و موضوع رائع



*جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
*​


----------



## [email protected]™ (6 مارس 2012)

*للرفع *​


----------



## [email protected]™ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

للرفع و للإفاده


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (21 مايو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------

